# Ammo mod?! Tracer-ish rounds



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi all, so I didn't know what to do with my ammo as a lot of it is pretty much left to nature, and the last few weeks have really been bipolar with high winds and rains to dry sunshine and back again in a matter of hours. So most of my ammo got the rustys. I thought throwing them in a jar of vinegar would help... it took off the shiny off the ammo (pic 1), but it would still rust. So I threw in some WD40 specialist to prevent rust... still rusts come back in an hour or so (pic 2).

I've seen posts on the internet of people spraying a anti rust or primer on their ammo, so I thought , what the ****, if they don't work ill just buy more.

So I bought a nice aqua blue so it's pretty visible,(pic3)

I've seen people spray one side, let it dry, flip and repeat. The problem with that is it would look like there is a line, or a seam on it. I wanted my balls smooth! Ish, if can.

So I took a can, hooked it up to my drill and made a raggedy tumbler(pics 4&5)

Let it spin for 10 minutes, sprayed a bit more, repeat about 3 times to get a nice coating.

(Pic 6.

I think they turned out pretty good. Smooth, and the tumbling really made the finish even.

Actually pretty happy with the outcome!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Excelent. Will try your method next time. I paint ammos bright yellow for increased visibility.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

cool! I shoot mine rust and all, but it would be sorta neat to have some bright colored ones.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That looks great, we've got turquoise over here also.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Ooh I really like this idea

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Do you spray is while it is moving?


----------



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

Slingshot28 said:


> Do you spray is while it is moving?


Yuup, I use a towel to cover it but still have that air to move around also, sprayed around 2 seconds of paint at a time, maybe 5 coats or so and everything was coming out really even, I could have gone maybe a few more coats but I didn't want to chance it effecting my ammo sorter so I made it evenly coated but still light coats. If that makes sense


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Ok I found a coffee can.....im ordering fluorescent pink hehe

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I understand thanks


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Great idea. I sprayed my clay ammo orange and they stuck together and it was difficult to get an even coat. Great solution! Thanks.


----------



## Spam (Oct 27, 2020)

I was going to suggest soaking the steel balls in mustard to create a patina but the spray paint and DIY tumbler looks much better.


----------



## FlingShotLife (Jan 6, 2017)

I use flourcent green marking paint. Different times of the year I have to use different colors.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

This seems easy enough and your tumbler should work fine.


----------



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

flipgun said:


> This seems easy enough and your tumbler should work fine.


I'm really liking that lime green, that looks like a great idea also!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Those colors are great! For rust I use a product called Evapo-Rust. It's non toxic, 100% reusable and works really, really well. Just toss your balls in overnight and Bingo Bango Bunghole, good as new. I'm in no way endorsed by evapo-rust . Wish I were though!!


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Those colors are great! For rust I use a product called Evapo-Rust. It's non toxic, 100% reusable and works really, really well. Just toss your balls in overnight and Bingo Bango Bunghole, good as new. I'm in no way endorsed by evapo-rust . Wish I were though!!


Evapo-Rust is a great product. I use it on rusty bike parts and rusty tools. Works great.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

I did this the problem I ran I to is if yiu are hitting hard targets the paint will chip off pretty easily. It came off on wood and metal targets.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

J3ff said:


> I did this the problem I ran I to is if yiu are hitting hard targets the paint will chip off pretty easily. It came off on wood and metal targets.


J3ff when you had the paint come off did it stick at all to the wood or metal? The reason I ask is that I wonder if there's actually a silver lining here in that you could possibly easily see where you hit? Other than the usual dent it leaves.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> > I did this the problem I ran I to is if yiu are hitting hard targets the paint will chip off pretty easily. It came off on wood and metal targets.
> ...


Yes it left streaks of paint on the tin cans, wood targets, and even by back stop if I was shooting powerful enough bands.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> > I did this the problem I ran I to is if yiu are hitting hard targets the paint will chip off pretty easily. It came off on wood and metal targets.
> ...


Yes it left streaks of paint on the tin cans, wood targets, and even by back stop if I was shooting powerful enough bands.


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

Sayaaaaah said:


> Hi all, so I didn't know what to do with my ammo as a lot of it is pretty much left to nature, and the last few weeks have really been bipolar with high winds and rains to dry sunshine and back again in a matter of hours. So most of my ammo got the rustys. I thought throwing them in a jar of vinegar would help... it took off the shiny off the ammo (pic 1), but it would still rust. So I threw in some WD40 specialist to prevent rust... still rusts come back in an hour or so (pic 2).
> 
> I've seen posts on the internet of people spraying a anti rust or primer on their ammo, so I thought , what the ****, if they don't work ill just buy more.
> 
> ...


Use uv paint and throw a uv light on the bag before you shoot ( like throw a five dollar uv flashlight in the bag for a big right before you shoot ) them bitches you can see forever and you got night tracer rounds


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Jorypotts said:


> Use uv paint and throw a uv light on the bag before you shoot ( like throw a five dollar uv flashlight in the bag for a big right before you shoot ) them bitches you can see forever and you got night tracer rounds


🤩 That's a Great idea 🤩


----------

